# Transférer le contenu d'un iPod vers un Mac??



## El_Borak (27 Mars 2009)

Salut^^

Voilà mon problème : le disque dur de mon Mac a "explosé" et j'ai donc dû le remplacer. Du coup, j'aimerais transférer le contenu de mon iPod, c'est-à-dire, les musiques, les photos et les podcasts de mon iPod vers mon Mac. Cela n'est évidemment pas possible via iTunes qui ne gère que dans le sens Mac > iPod.
Connaitriez-vous une astuce qui me permette de gérer facilement les transferts dans le sens inverse?

Merci d'avance^^


----------



## azerty69 (27 Mars 2009)

Salut, essaye ça 
http://www.wideanglesoftware.com/touchcopy/


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Egalement Senuti ou Yamipod.


----------



## azerty69 (27 Mars 2009)

Par contre je sais pas si ça marche avec un iphone; vous savez ?


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2009)

azerty69 a dit:


> Par contre je sais pas si ça marche avec un iphone; vous savez ?



Cliques sur les liens que tu donnes et tu verras que oui   



> Copy your iPod or iPhone to iTunes


----------



## El_Borak (27 Mars 2009)

Merci bien, je vais essayer tout ça. TouchCopy a l'air très complet et simple d'usage, mais il est pas donné par contre!!


----------



## azerty69 (30 Mars 2009)

Oui effectivement j'ai vraiment la tête ailleurs :rateau:


----------

